# Canon 70D top LCD glass



## Dills58 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello PF members, just wondering if anyone here has had the need to replace the small top LCD glass on their EOS 70D. I cracked mine & tried a non genuine part as a cost saving exercise. It did not fit exactly & won't sit flush in the recess. Canon wanted $450 to replace this part, outrageous. Any advice would be appreciated...

Dills58.


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 1, 2016)

Dills58 said:


> Hello PF members, just wondering if anyone here has had the need to replace the small top LCD glass on their EOS 70D. I cracked mine & tried a non genuine part as a cost saving exercise. It did not fit exactly & won't sit flush in the recess. Canon wanted $450 to replace this part, outrageous. Any advice would be appreciated...
> 
> Dills58.



As long as the LCD works and you can read it I would just accept the fit and not pay $450


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 1, 2016)

Depending on where your located and how much time and effort you think this is worth, you can always check Ebay and see if you can get another Canon 70d that is non functional but has an uncracked top LCD panel and purchase it as a parts camera.


----------



## Dills58 (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks beagle & robbins for your replies, turns out the phone operator at Canon has miss understood what I wanted. When clarified the quote was $107 if it was just the glass or $275 if the top had to be removed. Much better but for a $20 part and the two weeks they want it for it's still hard to commit.

Dills


----------

